# Ralink rt2860 on ASUS eee pc 1000H



## yandzee (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm sorry. I'm noob for FreeBSD. I install the driver Ralink rt2860 on my ASUS eee pc 1000H, but i don't know how to setup him. Please help me and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## yandzee (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep,

```
ifconfig rt28600 up
```
 is working

```
ifconfig rt28600 up scan
```
 is not working - not result

```
ifconfig rt28600 scan
```
 is not working - not result
What is it? How to set up wifi? I use WEP.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Don't hijack other topics
2. Read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8784


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 25, 2010)

3. I don't think rt2860 is supported in 8.0. I may be wrong, so please clarify it first.

4. Refer this thread. 
There are some workarounds discussed to build the driver by yourself.


----------



## yandzee (Jan 26, 2010)

*WiFi rt2860 WEP shared connection*

Hi all!

I'm install new driver for my asus eeepc 1000h and setting up him now. (RALINK RT 2860)

I use  WEP Shared connection.
How to set up me my rt28600?


```
ifconfig rt28600 ssid my_router wepmode on wepkey my_key authmode auto
ifconfig rt28600 inet 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0
```
how to set up me section media? I don't use media IEEE 901.11!
I read all forums and topics and nothing found. It doesn't work!!!


----------



## yandzee (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry, authmode shared!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

yandzee said:
			
		

> I use  WEP Shared connection.


I highly recommend using WPA2-EAP. All WEP keys can be cracked in about 5 minutes.



> I don't use media IEEE 901.11!


Nobody does, it doesn't exist. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

If you use 8.0, there are a few differences though.


----------



## yandzee (Jan 26, 2010)

No no no. I need disable IEEE!


----------



## yandzee (Jan 26, 2010)

How to do it?


----------



## mpranj (Jan 27, 2010)

*...*

Oh god.:OOO


----------

